# Eyelash and white lipped tree viper pics



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

im doing volutary work at the blue planet aqaurium and observed the feeding of the eyelash vipers they have on show, i also snapped the white lipped too

heres a few pics i took, 

neo nate eyelash vipers



























due to lack of light i had to lower my shutter speed and have a really stady hand, but you can see the motion blur of this lil guys fang!!









he turned away once he nailed the sucker :devil:









adult female white lipped tree viper


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics, very good just to get a bite shot in the first place. I'm luck i I can get a tongue flick on camera.

The vipers do have the look that I would want if I were to take up the DWA hobby.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice pics, very good just to get a bite shot in the first place. I'm luck i I can get a tongue flick on camera.
> 
> The vipers do have the look that I would want if I were to take up the DWA hobby.


i have been converted into not seeing the appeal of venomous to wanting to one day 10+yrs to keeping my owm, and its vipers i will go for when that day arrives, but for now im just thrilled at the chance to learn and watch how there cared for at the BPA


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

nice, my two favourite arboreal vipers especially the eyelash, have you seen the african eyelash viper? atheris schleggi? amazing looking snake.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> nice, my two favourite arboreal vipers especially the eyelash, have you seen the african eyelash viper? atheris schleggi? amazing looking snake.


i think the have a cpl of the african eyelash, i do have pics but there crap do to bad light and camera shake

they also have a desert horned, its stunning, but was hidden away on tuesday, and didnt want to use flash so that picture will have to wait :lol2:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

nice pics mate


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good mate!


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

Mik3F said:


> nice pics mate


cheers man :2thumb: think ima have to look into a new and better lens



jc_reptiles said:


> Looking good mate!


this you joe? :lol2: glad ya like em!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> nice, my two favourite arboreal vipers especially the eyelash, have you seen the african eyelash viper? *atheris schleggi*? amazing looking snake.


you are taking the "P" aren't you? It's _Atheris ceratophora._ No big, I posted about it being too cold in this country for Rattlers eggs to develop....................I was most embarrassed:blush:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

cracking photos. love the bite pic with the tiny fang blured.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

trw said:


> cracking photos. love the bite pic with the tiny fang blured.


cheers, woulda caught it better with flash but isnt worth the stress it might cause them, looking forward to getting more shots tho!


----------

